# NYC-to Nokia Theatre in Jones Beach-How to get there?



## Malibu Sky (Aug 6, 2009)

My daughter will be in NYC and wants to go to a Blink 182 concert in Jones Beach.  

Besides a car, how can she get there?

Thanks


----------



## wackymother (Aug 6, 2009)

She can take a train on the Long Island Railroad, then a bus--or maybe a cab?

http://www.yelp.com/topic/new-york-how-to-get-to-jones-beach-theater


----------



## wackymother (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's another link to a discussion-board thread where they discuss getting there.

http://www.thesedayscontinue.org/showthread.php?t=202168


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 7, 2009)

LIRR babylon branch, get off in freeport and take the n88 bus to jones beach. easy


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks so much...that really helps!

Anyone know how long it will take on the train?

...and, most importantly...is is safe for two 15 year old girls to take it themselves or do you think an adult go with them?


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 7, 2009)

Depending on which train anywhere from 45 min to an hour station to station and the bus ride is 10 minutes tops. Is it safe? not totally, drinking and drugs are common at most concert venues, the LIRR doesn't discourage drinking on its trains, the train station in Freeport is not in the nicest area, the trains can be confusing, etc.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 7, 2009)

As with all concerts..you will always have those who party prior/during/after a show..but the security at Jones Beach does search everyone going into the show..either a pat down and search items in handbags etc...plus..NO alcohol is sold at these shows UNLESS you are in the VIP TENT and you are restricted from leaving the VIP area with any alcohol drinks..are these 15 year olds mature? Street Smart? the trip coming from PENN could be overwhelming..since you need to locate the LIRR area of PENN and then make sure you get on the "BABYLON" line..since LIRR does have over 10 branches/lines..then they need to check the board(like in an airport) which track the train to "BABYLON" will be leaving from..once on the train..30 -45 min ride..depending on stops..but at Freeport they will be following the crowd to the bus stop..then get off at the beach..attend the concert..back on the bus to Freeport..follow the crowd to the platform..and back to PENN Station..late at night PENN is still busy with people and our NY FINEST NYPD has a great presence...I would strongly suggest Basic 101..Be Aware of your Surroundings and Stay Together....if time permits..you could always do a dry run prior to the show..


----------



## brother coony (Aug 7, 2009)

Malibu Sky said:


> Thanks so much...that really helps!
> 
> Anyone know how long it will take on the train?
> 
> ...and, most importantly...is is safe for two 15 year old girls to take it themselves or do you think an adult go with them?




Yes there should be an adult, Local 15 year old ok no problem, out of towners yes,


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 8, 2009)

Two very street smart girls, funny thing, the girls  have traveled a lot together, including the Coachella concert for 3 days..and then France for three weeks last summer....but the NYC trip is worrying me a bit.  They are taking the red eye in tonight and think they will be wiped out tomorrow night, the night of the concert. They found out it is sold out, so tickets now may be a problem.. if they do I will get an adult to go with them (any volunteers?)

I have printed out the train route just in case.

Thanks again to all you wonderful TUGGERS...


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://tickets.jonesbeach.com/ResultsTicket.aspx?evtid=1115992
for sunday tickets

http://tickets.jonesbeach.com/ResultsTicket.aspx?evtid=1094064
for wednesday tickets

If they decide to go..and ease your pain, let me know and I will send you my phone number..I live 10 min. from Jones Beach..but knowing they have traveled elsewhere...and without adult supervision..they will be fine...
NYC is still one of the safest cities Nationwide...but one must always use common sense..the problems arise with wrong decisions in most cases.  
Red eye flight..that brings back memories..but good ones.
Hope they have a great time in NY.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 8, 2009)

One less possible problem is if the concert is a weekend, no express trains. If they were to inadvertantly get on a babylon express train the 1st stop is the station past freeport (merrick). I would not be concerned with safety at penn station but at freeport although the crowd of concert goers would probably thwart any evil doers. All things considered your group sounds like they are savy and will be fine, Jones beach is a great venue and security is top notch, hope they get tickets.


----------

